# Brightness de mon Écran, comment l'ajuster ?



## lpstkd (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai qqc questions :

depuis que j'ai changé mon clavier original de mon G4 2001, mes touches F1 à F19 ne fonctionne plus, ou du moins, plusieurs touches sont maintenant inactives. Pourquoi ? Comment les reprogrammer ? Me faut-il un programme "change key of keyboard" ?

J'aimerais connaitre la façon de programmer mes touches F1 à F19 sur mon nouveau clavier macintosh. 
(Model ici : http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/07/imac-slim-keyboard-1.jpg )

---------

J'aimerais connaitre les façon pour ajuster BRIGHTNESS de mon écran. Avec mon ancien clavier 2001, il y avait des chort cut, là ça ne fonctionne plus. F14 et F15 ne fonctione pas, on mavait dit cetait ca les touches brightness. 

Mon écran est plus foncé que d'habitude, je crois j'ai dû peser sur les combinaison de touche sans savoir....et là pus capable dele ramener (écran)  plus  clair.


J'ai mac os 10.3.9
G4 Quicksylver
Écran Samsung SyncMaster 950p


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

pour ajuster le _Brightness_, cela se passe dans:
System Preferences > Display.

.


----------



## lpstkd (25 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour ajuster le _Brightness_, cela se passe dans:
> System Preferences > Display.
> 
> .




c la 1e affaire j'ai fais biensûr. Et non, aucune option de brightness a systeme preference/display. Ya seulement les sizes et les herz + calibrate. (Calibrate n'justa pas mon brightness )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

lpstkd a dit:


> c la 1e affaire j'ai fais biensûr. Et non, aucune option de brightness a systeme preference/display. Ya seulement les sizes et les herz + calibrate. (Calibrate n'justa pas mon brightness )




il y a que Panther c'est un peu loin...

mais, c'est dans System Preferences.

.


----------



## lpstkd (25 Octobre 2008)

Ok, daccord, personne ne sait, lol, 
j'ai une question irrépondable sur ce forum ! 
LOL, je ne croyais pas avoir la question la plus difficile à répondre, hihihi... bel honneur ! 

ok, je reformule :

quelles seraient les combinaisons clavier de touche pour ajuster le brightness (shortcut)

command + option + ctrl + ?????

(Noubliez pas, les touches F du model clavier que j'ai ne fonctionne pas)
http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/07/imac-slim-keyboard-1.jpg


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2008)

Je ne connais pas de moniteurs (a l'exception des solutions Apple pur jus comme les iMac) qui sont réglables via des raccourcis. Enfin en ce qui concerne la luminosité, parce que le contraste peut se régler dans les prefs clavier.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Octobre 2008)

Dans les paramètres Système---Clavier et Souris, décoche "Utiliser les touches F1, F2 et ainsi de suite, comme des touches de fonctions standards".

PS: Moi, je n'ai jamais eu que Léopard, donc, je te garantie pas que ça marche...


----------



## lpstkd (27 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Dans les paramètres Système---Clavier et Souris, décoche "Utiliser les touches F1, F2 et ainsi de suite, comme des touches de fonctions standards".
> 
> PS: Moi, je n'ai jamais eu que Léopard, donc, je te garantie pas que ça marche...



Oui, ceci à réglé le problème. Merci beaucoup.  bonne journée


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Octobre 2008)

....

Et comme à mon habitude, je vais conclure le sujet comme je sais si bien le faire....


Le problème est résolu?


...



...


Oui?


...



Alors c'est tout.


----------

